# Grooming.



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I have treated myself to a grooming table. Finding it difficult to groom them while holding on to them.
They are two weeks overdue on visit to groomers so coats getting a bit long and Poppy matting. They are going for trim next week.
Here is first attempt no cutting involved. With help from a You Tube video. I now realise I have not been doing it correctly. Both dogs were good and patient but not at all impressed.

Before









After


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I didn't know that's how they were held on the grooming table. I see how that would work quite well. Very cool. Your dogs are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha ha, look at their faces! I would say the belly straps look a little tight, are they on a t-bar? if so lower the bar a little, they can be quite loose on them so they are hardly touching them but will stop them if they try and sit down or spin around. To be honest any home grooming is brilliant, I'm sure the groomer you go to will agree!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Checked the straps tummy one didn't feel tight. I was worried they would jump off. It's a H bar so can be adjusted. Here is photo. Please excuse ironing on the dining table that has now been done.
I must admit my back didn't ache and so much easier I can now can spend longer grooming them. Why didn't I get one of these earlier. Picture attached.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahhh I missed the NO cutting involved part. I thought the photos were before and after the groom and was secretly thinking it was what I call a "my groomer drives a ferrari" cut.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ahhh I missed the NO cutting involved part. I thought the photos were before and after the groom and was secretly thinking it was what I call a "my groomer drives a ferrari" cut.


Ha Ha no I would never attempt a cut not with my eyes.
I have a lovely groomer. She has been doing it for about 25 years a friend of the family and I get mates rates. No Ferrari in sight.xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They look like they got a great brush out. Their coats are gorgeous. I love my table, my two are scheduled into my grooming salon tomorrow!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> They look like they got a great brush out. Their coats are gorgeous. I love my table, my two are scheduled into my grooming salon tomorrow!


They were a nightmare to do before. The usual rolling over sitting trying to get away. They never really got a good brush out unless they went to groomer.
Mind you after playing for the last half hour they look as if they haven't seen a brush all week. X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Getting a table really helps. I cut Jake and Ozzy today but mostly heads and faces. No stooping is awesome.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

```

```



dmgalley said:


> Getting a table really helps. I cut Jake and Ozzy today but mostly heads and faces. No stooping is awesome.


Mwaaaaahhhhhh my lovely boys


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks great! 
As do Boycie, Poppy, Jake and Ozzy!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Dawn just looked at pictures again poor Boycie he does look all trussed up at the back. Poor boy he must have been uncomfortable. Definitely loosen straps next time.

Donna I wish I had the courage to trim up the face area. I think mine would be a disaster. Best to be left to the experts. Your two boys are awesome such cheeky faces.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

yes, they do sometimes lean on them anyway but they should be able to stand up and have it loose, they do make thicker softer straps when you have oldies so that it actually takes their weight, and 'hammocks' which lift them right up from underneath so the feet are off the table!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dawn any tips on doing the underside/belly? Neither of my girls will lie and give their bellies during a groom. Usually ends up a two man job with Jenny helping to hold them on their back legs for me to do underside. I like to keep underneath nice and short.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

when I do sanitary area unless a dog is too big I lift both front legs together, otherwise i lift a back leg, be careful to lift up rather than pulling leg too far out. try little and often with treats maybe?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> when I do sanitary area unless a dog is too big I lift both front legs together, otherwise i lift a back leg, be careful to lift up rather than pulling leg too far out. try little and often with treats maybe?


Yeh this is what we do. More treats I think


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yeh this is what we do. More treats I think


Ruth we bought a tiny clipper. I think it's a man's beard groomer. Then when they are lying quite we take it out and just do that area..It's smaller and makes less noise so they let us. We also use it on Jake's bum which needs lots of up keep


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Ruth we bought a tiny clipper. I think it's a man's beard groomer. Then when they are lying quite we take it out and just do that area..It's smaller and makes less noise so they let us. We also use it on Jake's bum which needs lots of up keep


I got a mini clipper in my clipper set, have used it for bum, lady wee wee area and arm/leg pits. Will try the belly too. Have to be careful of Nina nipples which are much more pronounced than Lola's


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Ruth we bought a tiny clipper. I think it's a man's beard groomer. Then when they are lying quite we take it out and just do that area..It's smaller and makes less noise so they let us. We also use it on Jake's bum which needs lots of up keep


Ps how did you get that emoticon to work on the forum?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Ps how did you get that emoticon to work on the forum?


I use tap talk app on my phone. I hate my new lap top. It's Windows eight touch screen. So I always use my phone.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You don't like your touch screen?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Not really Ruth. However it may just be Windows eight. I'm not a fan of that at all.


----------

